# James Hoffman - World atlas of coffee



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

At least two of us have this now

Thought might be nice for people who've read it to post mini review or thoughts on it , so others can judge if they wanna buy it or not ..


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Seen a lot of mention of it on twitter.

Is it worth spending my money on boots?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Reading the blurb actually it does sound like something I'd read and enjoy, and at £13.60 on Amazon with supersaver delivery its not too expensive.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

3 pages on water....surely not enough. Definitely interested in purchasing this.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Seen a lot of mention of it on twitter.
> 
> Is it worth spending my money on boots?


Lol only read about 10 pages so far

Whether it's interesting to someone or not Depends on

What you know already

What you think you know already

I think it's aimed at the middle ground ona cursory scan

People who want good coffee , possibly make it a little and want to find out more ( brewing and history )

I'll post a bit more when read more .

It's certainly a very nice publication ( jacket , photos etc )


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Could of at least used clean paper to print on, not one used whilst glossing the radiators


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> 3 pages on water....surely not enough. Definitely interested in purchasing this.


I think it's more like a version of the World Atlas of Wine, if you want brewing specifics then Anette Moldvaer has written a book that looks interesting and for water we eagerly await Maxwell's book.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Just ordered mine


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Just ordered one.quite enjoyed the blue bottle one I got a few weeks ago


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine has arrived. Lovely book aimed at the middle ground I would agree with above. For those with an interest, seeking to develop it. The atlas part is more in depth than anything else I have and appears something I will use for reference regularly. The brew guide is very good but there are lots of brew guides out there. The first sectioon on coffee generally is a good overview. Good, solid book.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Well put together - definitely worth the cover price.


----------



## James Hoffmann (Jul 24, 2008)

Firstly - thank you to those of you who have bought the book! I'm grateful and I hope you enjoy it.

I'm travelling at the moment, so will be a bit slow to reply, but happy to answer any questions people may have. (I have no interest in a hard sell here...)

As you've noted - the book isn't super industry focused, it is really for anyone who enjoys coffee and wants to understand a little more. For a decade now I'd been frustrated at the lack of a reference text, somewhere I could look up the regions you find on coffees or have some explanation about why traceability is possible in some countries but almost impossible in others.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I read the first 40 pages last night , I've always focused more on researching brewing techniques than where coffee comes from and what types there are ( shameful I know )

This first 40 pages has certainly helped filled that gap , it was informative , interesting and objective ..

As i precisely said , what each person get from the book will be a function of what they already know, ...the atlas part is something I can see myself dipping back into as my coffee arrives in the doorstep .

This would be perfect For someone who enjoys good coffee out and about or makes a nice French press at home and wants to understand more about what the coffee is in the cup and perhaps other ways of making it .

Having worked in the book trade for 15 odd years , I could have seen myself recommending this instore at Xmas .

Another 40 pages tonight I think .


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

aaronb said:


> I think it's more like a version of the World Atlas of Wine, if you want brewing specifics then Anette Moldvaer has written a book that looks interesting and for water we eagerly await Maxwell's book.


I have 'Coffee Obsession' and it is a really accessible book for beginners and has tonnes of recipes that have been collated from around the World,

but in regards to 'brewing specifics' you'd be better off referencing a book like Scott Rao's 'The Professional Barista's Handbook'.

The recipes are more like what you would see in a cocktail book so uses measurement in terms of mls rather than weighing output in grams as is de rigueur of the 3rd wave.

I personally think that this approach suits most beginners and 'Coffee Obsession' is really good place to start if you want a kick start into the compulsive addiction of brewing beans!

In regards to 'World Atlas of Coffee' I'm still awaiting delivery of what looks to be a very nice book indeed, well done (again) Square Mile!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Also have Coffee Obsession - found the section on coffee growing areas informative.

James Hoffman's book takes that much further - half the book is devoted to it which reflects the title - World Atlas of Coffee. If you want to know where your coffee comes from - growing regions, elevation - varietals etc. - look no further.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've got James Hoffman on order too.. in the meantime are his maps more detailed than those in the section Coffee Obsession?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> I've got James Hoffman on order too.. in the meantime are his maps more detailed than those in the section Coffee Obsession?


Yes - much more so. Most of the book is devoted to it - mine of information.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yes - much more so. Most of the book is devoted to it - mine of information.


 That's great to know, thank you Patrick - and if it needed to, it would have sealed the deal.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

My long ago preordered copy came today. Looks lovely (the burlap-style cover binding is great) inside and out - looking forward to reading it. There seems to be a lot of book for the money compared to some of the other coffee books I've bought.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Mines just turned up, looking forward to getting stuck in


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Half way through. Thoughtfully put together and very informative.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Half way through. Thoughtfully put together and very informative.


Plus one on that


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

+1 from me too.

Its invaluable as a resource if you like to look things up, and It's expanded my knowledge on subjects I knew a little about but not in depth.

It's also very well written with some fantastic photographs.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Like the way James has dealt with Kopi Luwak - good to see that in print.


----------



## James Hoffmann (Jul 24, 2008)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Like the way James has dealt with Kopi Luwak - good to see that in print.


I was very relieved when there was absolutely no pushback on this from the publisher. I really do despise the stuff, so I hope that came across!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

More out of intrigue than a quest for knowledge, I've just ordered this for the coffee table.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

James Hoffmann said:


> I was very relieved when there was absolutely no pushback on this from the publisher. I really do despise the stuff, so I hope that came across!


Arrived home last night and my copy had arrived and not much more than dipped in. It is just about possible to read between the lines and work out what you might think about Kopi Luwak. This sort of ethical stance is crucial and, from my dipping, seems to infuse the book.

Already spotted new to me facts (e.g. Rudolph Steiner's connection to coffee) and there will be many more.

As comments above - you have an immediately engaging style of writing, James, as if you are speaking to me from the book. That's a great skill. Thank you. I'm looking forward to getting stuck in.


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

The more I've read this, the more impressed I have been.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Got the book a few days ago on the back of the comments made on this thread. As a coffee newbie, I've found this book very interesting and informative.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Not bought it, but despite not liking James's styles of espresso, I do enjoy his writing.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

This is going on the Christmas list







and I apologise for using the C word in October


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

As long as you still believe in father Christmas


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

So far so good. A nice and engaging style of writing and some really great in-depth info into origins.


----------



## James Hoffmann (Jul 24, 2008)

I just wanted to say I'm glad you are all enjoying it! People here were very much the target for the book - while I wanted it to be approachable, I also wanted it to be valuable to the passionate and educated home user.

Thanks all!


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

My sister just got me this for my birthday, which shows it's well advertised as she isn't into coffee but still knew I'd love this. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

very good book this

recommended!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Finished it a few days ago, very informative and enjoyable read, I can see myself picking it up for reference frequently.

Nice little plug for it in Caffeine mag too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Finished it a few days ago, very informative and enjoyable read, I can see myself picking it up for reference frequently.
> 
> Nice little plug for it in Caffeine mag too.


Agree with the above ....


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Worth giving this a bump - particularly since so many of us have enjoyed reading it and particularly if you're still looking for a Christmas present or for something on your list. It is also one of the Guardian food books of the year - where Kathryn Hughes says:

'...head over to the World Atlas of Coffee by James Hoffman. Hoffman is one of that new generation of coffee obsessives who has brightened up our lives and palates in the last 10 years. He is the founder of Square Mile Coffee Roasters, which supplies many of the best independent coffee shops in London, and was word barista champion in 2007. With his expert guidance we travel around the globe, from Burundi to Honduras via Vietnam, sipping and spitting as we go. We learn the difference between thermoblock machines and dual boilers and discover how important it is to de-gas your beans after roasting. This is high geekery made palatable by the evident love pulsing through every sentence.'


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah, good bump, got this for my birthday at the weekend, not dived in yet but looks like a great read


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Enjoying it: pleasantly written and informative. Smells nice too.

Makes you want to go out & buy 250g of everything he mentions, just to try. Maybe not the Kopi Luwak, though I would like to meet someone who had bought some.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Vieux Clou said:


> Maybe not the Kopi Luwak, though I would like to meet someone who had bought some.


 And do what to them?


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Watch them drinking it.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

If I could guarantee that the Kopi Luwak was animal friendly, I'd give it a go. If someone else bought it.

On the book, still getting lots of use out of it on an almost daily basis.


----------



## simonp (Nov 18, 2014)

Vieux Clou said:


> Maybe not the Kopi Luwak, though I would like to meet someone who had bought some.


Not bought it but tried it at a cupping years ago (back when Hasbean was a tiny unit with 1 roaster!). Tasted like you would expect to be honest. Something you try only once...


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

I remember that day too Simon, and the taste.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hoping santa is bringing me this, along with a rhino hand grinder


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Koffster said:


> It's like with anything though, there's good Kopi Luwak's and bad ones - there's even fake ones. BUT please don't buy any that is from a farm where the poor Kopi's are treated badly.. i've witnessed it first hand, and it's not very nice.


Buying any of the stuff increases demand for it. That gives farmers more inclination to harvest inhumane Kopi Luwak.

None is good, in the big scheme of things. I know its hypocritical after saying that I'd try it, but the point still stands.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Rhino hand grinder? Oh, dear. First its the poor Kopi's, now its the Rhino's. Where will it end?


----------



## simonp (Nov 18, 2014)

EricC said:


> I remember that day too Simon, and the taste.


It is still the blueberry from the Harrar that stays most in my memory from that day. Never had it so good since!


----------



## peterj (Dec 23, 2014)

Really appreciate the feedback in this thread, I've been eyeing this up for a while and will order since finding this thread!


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

This thread also fasten my order and nowadays I'm enjoying the book.


----------

